# Happy Birthday Raaabo!



## Gigacore (Jul 6, 2008)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8767/birthdaycake3ef3po5.jpg​ 
*Happy Birthday Bro 

EDIT: Happy Birthday to others as well: *july61981, jefcin, ¦Rage--o×¦​


----------



## hellknight (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raabo ji


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Robert  .. Wish you a fanboy free year ahead


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 6, 2008)

Lol .. Reminds me of Andaz Apna Apna .. Happy Birthday Rabart .. !!


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Indyan (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy 32324343412315469053432423th Birthay raaabo!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ lol. Happy Birthday.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy b'day Round Admin


----------



## kalpik (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raaabo


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday ...old man.
  May the earth bestow you with heaven which we call as hell here!


----------



## New (Jul 6, 2008)

************************Happy Birthday Guys*************************


----------



## din (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy B Day Raaabo


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Uncle.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Raaabo. Hail Raaaboism


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Bday Raaabo


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday daddy


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ Happy Birthday to Raboo Sir, and all other guys too !


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy?? Birthday!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raaabo.


----------



## utsav (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday RSS bro 
RSS stands for Robert Sovereign Smith and not Really Simple Syndication


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Happy birthday to you Busy Bee.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## iinfi (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday ...
Raaabo (31), july61981 (27), jefcin (26), ¦Rage--o×¦(infinity) 

big happy birthday to Big Raaabo Uncle ...... everyone's favorite uncle .... Raaabo Uncle


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 6, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> happy birthday daddy



Kintne dady hain tere bhaijan?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 6, 2008)

happy returns.... have a blast


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy B'Day Raaabo_bhaiii_ 

Way to go attaboy!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 6, 2008)

appy b'day ukkle.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 6, 2008)

happy b'day


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday O prophet of raaaboism


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday Raaabo...

heres my cake:  

*www.birthdaycakes.biz/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/cream_cake_not_a_cup_cake.jpg


----------



## neelu09 (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday bhai......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 6, 2008)

fake cake!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 6, 2008)

he he he..but luks nice...he can use it for his nxt b'day also:d


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 6, 2008)

Apun ki taraf se mast jhakaas rupChic happy birtday


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/indee0/birthday/Birthday_Cake_Close_Up.jpg

Cake from my side.his kids can use it too..


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday to you raaabo. i must say, you are the coolest looking man at digit with your beard style and earrings. so how do u plan on celebrating?


----------



## utsav (Jul 6, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v677/indee0/birthday/Birthday_Cake_Close_Up.jpg
> 
> Cake from my side.his kids can use it too..


looks like a pressure cooker


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raaabs


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 6, 2008)

Ohho! Today is Raaabo jayanti. 
Happy birthday Raaabo sir.


----------



## hullap (Jul 6, 2008)

^ lol
happy birthday dude,
may you ban another spammer today


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday raabo


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday Raaabo.
common Raaabo where are you?


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy B'day Raaabo......


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday 
we want party


----------



## skippednote (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday
Congrats
( i i i i i)
 l____l    
Here's your cake I made it myself
Now u change my name from Captain Neo to bassam904


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday 
Enjoy


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 7, 2008)

happy bday uncle.. Uncle boozing away his bday somewhere!!


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WOW

Am I dreaming ?  

I see Jeba is also back !!!!!

Welcome back


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raaabo
Plz change my name from *KoolKid *to *Krazzy Warrior*


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

Offtopic:


KoolKid said:


> Happy Birthday Raaabo
> Plz change my name from *KoolKid *to *Krazzy Warrior*


Please be a little patient....He'll definitly change your name....


----------



## din (Jul 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Please be a little patient....He'll definitly change your name....



You mean, something like 'Shameful mi .." ?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Please be a little patient....He'll definitly change your name....



The day on which I PMed Raaabo and other admins to change my name was* 28-06-2008 05:07 PM*

*Around 10 days had passed.

I had still the PM in my Sent Mail Box.

Raaabo plz do that ASAP.
*



Captain Neo said:


> Now u change my name from Captain Neo to bassam904



U too in want to change of username..

Raaabo plz do the needful..


----------



## eggman (Jul 7, 2008)

Who's he??? Never heard of him!!!

Happy birthday anyway


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 7, 2008)

Raabo is online now


----------



## iinfi (Jul 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> Who's he??? Never heard of him!!!
> 
> Happy birthday anyway



he is a warrior who has fought many battles
search google for raaabo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

hey raaabo, you are one year after 31. congratulations for joining the *uncles club* 
why are you not replying ?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 7, 2008)

HB RAABO. HB onece more. 





HB again


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

maybe he hasn't seen this thread


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Or just shy maybe.


----------



## eggman (Jul 7, 2008)

Man!! You fellas are treating this person as if he owns this forum ...or ..or is some kind of Admin!! lol....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

eggman said:


> Man!! You fellas are treating this person as if he owns this forum ...or ..or is some kind of Admin!! lol....



he DOES own this forum.
and he IS an admin.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy belated birthday to all..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

time to close the thead ?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey.....Happy B'day..........

Wat abt our treat.........???
Kab........kaha??


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Raabo.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 7, 2008)

oh no, no need to close the thread.. wishes are still coming in


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 8, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday


----------



## eggman (Jul 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> he DOES own this forum.
> and he IS an admin.



Lol......I was being sarcastic, just in case you didn't notice!!!


----------



## ashfame (Jul 8, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday


----------

